# How many calories are burned while riding and tacking up?



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Just show her (and all your other friends) this:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Wear a heart rate monitor and find out what you personally burn.

Otherwise you can google exercise calculators that will tell you a guesstimate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

equestrianforever said:


> Okay so some of my friends say that riding is just sitting on a horse and not doing anything and that its not a sport.


I hate to say this, but your friends could be right. It all depends on how you ride. For me (at my very much novice level) trail riding isn't really much exercise at all. 'Bout the only times my heart gets out of its resting rate are from sheer terror, as when my (vastly more experienced) riding partner decides to go up or down a 45 degree slope.

The only way to get a good answer for you is to check your pulse & breathing, or see if you are sweating on a cold day.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Eolith said:


> Just show her (and all your other friends) this:
> 
> So, you think equestrianism is easy? {The Re-Make} - YouTube


i love this video!


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Wear a heart rate monitor and find out what you personally burn.
> 
> Otherwise you can google exercise calculators that will tell you a guesstimate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh okay thanks ill do that


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> I hate to say this, but your friends could be right. It all depends on how you ride. For me (at my very much novice level) trail riding isn't really much exercise at all. 'Bout the only times my heart gets out of its resting rate are from sheer terror, as when my (vastly more experienced) riding partner decides to go up or down a 45 degree slope.
> 
> The only way to get a good answer for you is to check your pulse & breathing, or see if you are sweating on a cold day.


Well i dont really just trail ride, some times i do but not very often. For me when i am jumping or when my horse starts to be stupid is when my heart gets out of its resting rate. I've gone up and down a 45 degree angle a couple times and it definetly is exciting lol


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Eolith said:


> Just show her (and all your other friends) this:
> 
> So, you think equestrianism is easy? {The Re-Make} - YouTube


I love this video, but they forgot about Endurance.  What about riding a horse 50 miles in 5 hours or 100 miles in 12 hours.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Instead of taking offense, agree with them and tell them that's what you love about riding - the horse does all the work. That usually takes the wind out of their sails. A successful farmer poked gentle fun at my minister father that he only worked one day a week, and only an hour at that, doing the church service. My father got the farmer back saying that he worked only six days a year, three to put in the crops and three to take them off. In both cases nothing could be farther from the truth.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You are 5'7" and weigh 110 pounds. Seems to me that you are burning plenty of calories. Geez. What more do they want? You need to eat more and quit worrying about what a bunch of fat lazy people think. Well except this fat lazy person. I think you are getting plenty of exercise.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Celeste said:


> You are 5'7" and weigh 110 pounds. Seems to me that you are burning plenty of calories. Geez. What more do they want? You need to eat more and quit worrying about what a bunch of fat lazy people think. Well except this fat lazy person. I think you are getting plenty of exercise.


Hahaha well I weigh 113 but yeah. And trust me I'm not worried about losing calories like I don't really care about that at alllllll, but it's like I could prove that I actually do something when riding d: and I do eat alot haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I really like that video. Although... Fall ten feet and get back up? Does she have a ten foot tall horse? Because wow, I would be impressed! That would be a 30 hand horse! 

I like to think saddling is at least some work. Throwing that thing on a horse that is taller than me can be hard! I don't' have much upper arm strength, come on! I need to teach her to bow down to make it easier for me.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

equestrianforever said:


> Hahaha well I weigh 113 but yeah. And trust me I'm not worried about losing calories like I don't really care about that at alllllll, but it's like I could prove that I actually do something when riding d: and I do eat alot haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eating a lot and weighing 113 pounds is proof.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

How can they say that?? Have they ever ridden one? Lol the first time I rode, my legs were very sore afterwards so I know I was using my muscles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoebox said:


> I really like that video. Although... Fall ten feet and get back up? Does she have a ten foot tall horse? Because wow, I would be impressed! That would be a 30 hand horse!


I noticed that as well. I think the idea is that when a rider is on a horse, the distance from the ground to the top of the rider's head is about 10 feet (which is still arguable based on the horse's height and the rider's height). Either way, it's not entirely accurate right there. Still, the epicness of it all is pretty fun.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

RaigenB said:


> How can they say that?? Have they ever ridden one? Lol the first time I rode, my legs were very sore afterwards so I know I was using my muscles!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point. Take them on a nice 10 mile hack and be sure to keep it at a nice big trot. Try to borrow a horse for them that is a bit bouncy. 

They will change their tune pretty quickly. They won't even be able to get out of bed the next day.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> How can they say that?? Have they ever ridden one? Lol the first time I rode, my legs were very sore afterwards so I know I was using my muscles!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No they havent ridden which is what really bothered me!! They have noo idea


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> I really like that video. Although... Fall ten feet and get back up? Does she have a ten foot tall horse? Because wow, I would be impressed! That would be a 30 hand horse!
> 
> I like to think saddling is at least some work. Throwing that thing on a horse that is taller than me can be hard! I don't' have much upper arm strength, come on! I need to teach her to bow down to make it easier for me.


hahaha well the video definitely exagerates some things, like most people, unless your in the olympics or whatever, dont jump above their height d: but we can let everyone think that lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How much? Unfortunately not enough to burn off 2 Oreo cookies.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Try this one, it's pretty spot on. I reference it all the time to keep track of how much I exercise.

Calorie value of paddock maintenance

I think it is surprising to see how many calories we actually burn while riding, but I believe it. I don't think I have ever come off a horse after 45-60 minutes without feeling a little sore.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Rough measurements, but it seems to hold true. Im 17yo, 5'10", and 145lbs. (muscle not fat)


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Or you could wear one of those calorie counters while riding......I'm curious as to how accurate it would be.

I am not saying the chart is way off but everyone is built differently, age, and whether or not they are semi in shape, totally out of shape or in shape affects the outcome.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I know and it isnt my chart, its just a rough chart by i tthhinnkkk smartpack?


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

My trainer mentioned once that you burn about 1000 calories posting the trot for an hour. Not sure where that figure comes from, I think she just wanted to make me feel good as I was really getting a work out that day


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I do post on trail but not for an hour straight! But, maybe an hour on a 6 hour ride. Hmmmm....


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Rough measurements, but it seems to hold true. Im 17yo, 5'10", and 145lbs. (muscle not fat)


You need to do a little comparison. Here's a link to a more extensive list of calories burned in various activities. For the 190 lb person, riding burns anywhere from 204 (walk) to 654 (gallop) calories per hour. Just sitting burns 123, a moderate walk 270, so just walking your horse isn't much like exercise at all.

At the upper end, running at 8 minutes/mile burns 1022 calories/hr, biking at a vigorous pace burns 981 c/hr, much more than even galloping a horse. Not to mention that few of us are going to be galloping for a full hour, while we might run or bike much longer. So from the aerobics POV, riding is just not that much exercise - though of course better than sitting on your butt in front of the TV all day.

Now to the muscle-building involved in various horse-related activities. Someone mentioned tacking up: you lift a saddle (mine's 17 lbs) on to the horse's back once a day. That's about equivalent to a bench press, and an untrained 145 lb woman should be able to press about 75 lbs. A basic weight training program will have you doing several sets of 10 or more reps, then move on to exercises working other muscles. 

Likewise with cleaning stable, etc. If you're just caring for one or two horses, there just isn't all that much effort involved.

So I'd suggest you stop thinking of riding as an exercise, and start exercising in order to become a stronger rider.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> You need to do a little comparison. Here's a link to a more extensive list of calories burned in various activities. For the 190 lb person, riding burns anywhere from 204 (walk) to 654 (gallop) calories per hour. Just sitting burns 123, a moderate walk 270, so just walking your horse isn't much like exercise at all.
> 
> At the upper end, running at 8 minutes/mile burns 1022 calories/hr, biking at a vigorous pace burns 981 c/hr, much more than even galloping a horse. Not to mention that few of us are going to be galloping for a full hour, while we might run or bike much longer. So from the aerobics POV, riding is just not that much exercise - though of course better than sitting on your butt in front of the TV all day.
> 
> ...


Are you saying i use riding as an exercise???? I ride... to ride... but work out outside riding.... im an extremely fit girl and bench 87.5lbs, arm curl 59.5lbs, do rows with 70lb weights, and leg lifts of 64lbs... Need i say more? I exercise to be a strong rider, and riding shows me where im weak. Not anything currently appears but last month my ankles were weak so i started ankle reps, 50lb weight.  im very proud of my lifting accomplishments and my 145lbs ive worked to get and keep. Riding just keeps me toned and slim so i dont look like a freakish body builder. Never the less! Riding IS a calorie burner, we all know this, and its fine if you want to show it off and display it as such. I do agree that working out on the side should be included. But riding in and of itself WILL keep a young person (12-18) fit all on its own. I dont know about older riders though, because metabolism slows down and such. Im not an expert, but if youre young... USE IT! These are the only years the good Lord gave us to eat what we want and gain little, though im a naturally muscular build and mind to work out, all my riding friends are skinny and all they do is ride, no outside work, they workout in the saddle just like the rest of us. I believe its a preference. If you want to work out your riding weaknesses in the saddle, GREAT! If you want to work them out on the ground, GREAT! I do both, its just whatever though. And again... I DIDNT MAKE THE CHART!!!!! Lol


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

While I'm an advocate of working out to strengthen your riding, horse work is my main form of activity. It gets me up and moving, thinking, out in the fresh air... I think that for all intents and purposes, if you are a healthy individual then horse work is an excellent way to keep yourself active. The nice thing about it is that once you've opened that gateway to being active, you're a little more likely to go out hiking, biking and running...


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

If you care for your horses, I think there is an extra benefit. In my case, I walk up and down the hill to the barn, clean the barn, feed the animals, clean the animals, etc. I think anything where I am bent over holding a leg is definitely a good workout! I do these things every day, twice a day, in addition to riding. There are NO DAYS OFF!

One thing that research has been showing lately is the more you stay in motion, the healthier you are. It is the person who is constantly standing, walking, working and busy that stays in the best shape, not the person who exercises at the gym 2-3 times a week for an hour.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Are you saying i use riding as an exercise???? I ride... to ride... but work out outside riding...


Which is exactly what I'm saying. It's a long running argument between me and my friend who talked me into taking up riding. She claims it's a good workout, but to me it scarcely seems like exercise at all. And in fact you seem to be doing pretty much what I do, which is working out in order to become/stay fit enough to do things I enjoy, like riding.



> And again... I DIDNT MAKE THE CHART!!!!! Lol


I didn't make the one I used, either. (The link to it seems not to have copied, so I'll try again: Calories Burned During Exercise - NutriStrategy ) 

I think maybe you're taking what I intended as a general post as directed at you personally. It's not. I'm commenting on the figures contained in that chart, whoever made it. Do the comparison, and the charts show that most horse-related activities just don't make the grade as serious exercise. Even the activities that create a moderately high calorie/hour burn are not things that most people are going to be doing for an hour at a stretch, several days a week.

PS: I also think the entry for "fencing" on that chart is referring to the sport of fighting with swords, not putting up fences around your pasture.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Celeste said:


> Good point. Take them on a nice 10 mile hack and be sure to keep it at a nice big trot. Try to borrow a horse for them that is a bit bouncy.
> 
> They will change their tune pretty quickly. They won't even be able to get out of bed the next day.


or have them ride whiskey. or modello in that matter. her gait is so jerky.and whiskey...trots. a lot.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Every non-horse person LOVES this line!!! How many times have we all heard it "it's not really a sport/difficult the horse does all the work" ? Next time they are sitting on and controlling a 1000 lb animal then they can say it's a sport or not!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> PS: I also think the entry for "fencing" on that chart is referring to the sport of fighting with swords, not putting up fences around your pasture.


Lol!! What if you're stringing barb wire on your cattle ranch?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Celeste said:


> Lol!! What if you're stringing barb wire on your cattle ranch?


OK, but seriously, even if you run a working ranch, just how often do you put up fences? Not often enough to be part of a regular exercise program, I'd guess - and if you are spending that much time on your fences, you ought to get someone to teach you how to do the job right.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Fencing, while it is not done all the time, is in fact quiitteee a work out... I can see the reasoning in putting this into the chart. Though it never says in the chart that it is a chart for "regular work out". soooo yeah


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Wolfetrap said:


> How many times have we all heard it "it's not really a sport/difficult the horse does all the work" ? Next time they are sitting on and controlling a 1000 lb animal then they can say it's a sport or not!


Maybe we need to make a distinction between "a sport" and "serious exercise". Golf is a sport, but it's not exercise. And if you're really getting a workout controlling your horse... Well, I'm not claiming to be any sort of expert, you understand, but I really think you need to work on training. Maybe it's just my limited experience, but at least with Ellie it's not a matter of controlling, but more like having a conversation that's mostly in body language. (Though she does understand voice: I have to be careful when talking to my riding companions not to say "trot" or "canter", because she'll take it as a suggestion ) There's no strenuous physical effort involved, any more than there is in learning to speak French or Japanese.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> OK, but seriously, even if you run a working ranch, just how often do you put up fences? Not often enough to be part of a regular exercise program, I'd guess - and if you are spending that much time on your fences, you ought to get someone to teach you how to do the job right.


If you have elk in your area, you are fencing, and at least repairing large sections of fence, much more than you would like. Like a couple times a week. This on private, deeded land. Hunters, I accept your gratitude for all the feed I provide the elk. (And the deer. And the antelope. But they aren't as hard on fences.)

Disclaimer -- No elk are harmed in the tearing through of our fences.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

boots said:


> If you have elk in your area, you are fencing, and at least repairing large sections of fence, much more than you would like.


Maybe so, I have no experience of living in elk country. But really, how many recreational riders are going to be repairing fences on their Wyoming ranch, 0.01%? And what's the chance that someone compiling a list of calories burned at various activities is going to measure that and list it under "fencing", neglecting the sport?

Anyway, this is just a side issue. The real point is that most riding - not being a ranch owner or a working cowboy, but recreational riding as most of us do it - just does not even approach being strenuous exercise.


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

according to my fitness pal this is what they have for horse stuff

Horse grooming for 15 minutes is 83 calories
Horse riding, general for 30 minutes is 191 calories


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess Jamesqf is talking just riding. So I would agree that those who are paying others to clean and care for the horse(s) don't get much exercise. But for those of us who do care for our own, I disagree. Just mucking out and feeding twice a day seems sufficient when you add in all that it entails like carting and spreading manure and turning compost, and harrowing the field and arena and digging out the ditches again. I know I spend more time doing chores than I would at the gym too. 

I still exercise and stretch a little beyond my horse activity, but not much. And I am nearly as fit as when I ran regularly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Forgot to add I have 4 horses and a donk to care for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I guess Jamesqf is talking just riding.


Yes, I was talking about just riding, and the associated stuff like tacking up, grooming after riding, and so forth, which was what the original post was about. The sort of things that a typical recreational rider would do. Even feeding and mucking out for one horse is not all that much work.

Seems like you're going beyond what's involved in just normal riding, and getting into the amount of work needed to maintain a ranch or riding stable, which is an entirely different matter. I agree that yes, that sort of thing can be a lot of exercise. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to find that you go riding to relax


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Yes, I was talking about just riding, and the associated stuff like tacking up, grooming after riding, and so forth, which was what the original post was about. The sort of things that a typical recreational rider would do. Even feeding and mucking out for one horse is not all that much work.
> 
> Seems like you're going beyond what's involved in just normal riding, and getting into the amount of work needed to maintain a ranch or riding stable, which is an entirely different matter. I agree that yes, that sort of thing can be a lot of exercise. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to find that you go riding to relax


(Snort, laugh) yes, that is true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I do consider horseback riding a sport. However, I mostly consider it an _art form_. Painting isn't a sport, but it isn't something everyone can do. (And the brush certainly doesn't do all the work. :lol Horses lend us power and athletic ability we humans lack, and we use our brains to condition and train horses to do amazing things for us. It's a partnership. And beautiful. Which sets it apart from any other sport out there.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> I do consider horseback riding a sport. However, I mostly consider it an _art form_. Painting isn't a sport, but it isn't something everyone can do. (And the brush certainly doesn't do all the work. :lol


An even better analogy might be to playing a musical instrument, especially playing a duet.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

equestrianforever said:


> I just wanted to know about how many calories are burned while tacking and riding to prove that we actually do work when riding and doing chores.


Keep in mind - your body gets used to doing some tasks and it does not require the effort that it once did. 

To be a true 'work out' in the sense they are talking about, you would need to change up what you are doing. Working on a sitting trot one day for 30 minutes will work your core. Next time, posting trot works your legs. Ground work - especially lunging is good for the obliques, etc.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tell them this, " If it isn't exercise, then why do my muscles hurt after a long ride? " And riding involves, throwing hay, lifting saddles, mucking stalls and sometimes chasing after a horse. If that's not working out I don't know what is!! And do they ever try running alongside a fast horse that's trotting? And some horses trot FAST!!


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the video! I had never seen it before! It was awesome! I plan on showing it to all the unbelievers!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Horsecents1997 said:


> Tell them this, " If it isn't exercise, then why do my muscles hurt after a long ride?"


Because you use muscles in riding that you don't normally use. Once you ride a bit and get those muscles in shape, they stop hurting.

(Though oddly enough, it seems that I must use a lot of the same muscles while cross-country skiing. Always before this year, I had to work into skiing gradually, and for a couple of weeks my inner thigh muscles particularly would be sore. After riding this year, I haven't been sore at all.)



> And do they ever try running alongside a fast horse that's trotting? And some horses trot FAST!!


Why yes, as a matter of fact I do. I've gone on trail "rides" with my horsey friend for years: she (and often other people) would walk & trot on horses, I'd walk or run along with them. (Though I admit cantering is a bit much for me.) Even now, on most rides I'll get off and walk/trot with Ellie for half a mile or so, just to get some exercise.

(I also spent all of last summer walking/trotting her as rehab after an injury. Got to where we would pace each other pretty well...)


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know of a rider who trained colts for the track. She was SO fit, she got a spray tan and entered into a muscle building constest, and won. No weight training, no running, no fasting, no steroids. She was RIPPED. All from just riding horses, day in and day out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

These are the kind of people that I offer them to come ride my horse. Then, if they agree, I automatically hand them a liability waiver. "Why do I need to sign this? Are your horses crazy?" No, my horses are well trained. However you haven't spent thousands of dollars on a sport just to have a glimpse at the knowledge and skill level it takes to be a top equestrian, therefor it is I that cannot trust YOU. I know that I CAN control a 1500 giant with sheer leg and seat power, but you would be the fool to try and pull my horse around by the reins like an old time western movie cowboy, therefor showing your incompetence and forcing my horse to remove you from the vicinity of his back in response to your lack of intellectual knowledge and forcibly demobilize you.

Well, that IS what I would do, if I were in that situation, where I just happened to have a waiver on my person...XD infact, I'm not even sure what I just said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone who says riding is easy is welcome to come and hop on Brock...after signing a waiver form, that is!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Google definition: An activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others.

Do I exert myself physically? (it doesn't specify how much exertion) yes.
Do I have to have skills? absolutely
Do I compete? yuppers.

And therefore, when I ride my horse it is a sport.

On a side note, I cannot wait for this cold to go away and the endurance season to begin. I stay in much better shape when I'm covering that many miles, including getting off and jogging on foot up and down hills to preserve my horse!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

We often get our terms confused.... I would say horseback riding is a skill, can use a broad range of physical exertion, and can be a sport depending on the definition. As far as physical activity goes, I think it refers to doing something physically with your body, not the actual amount of physical exertion. For instance, as someone pointed out, golf is a sport, but it definitely uses far less physical exertion than horseback riding!

More definitions:
all forms of competitive physical activity which through casual or organised participation, aim to use, maintain or improve physical ability and provide entertainment to participants

An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively.

physical activity engaged in for pleasure - by this definition, any riding could be considered a sport


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even golf provides more exercise than sitting on the couch.

Taking care of my horses gets me off the couch, out of the house, in the fresh air, doing something.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Anyone who says riding is easy is welcome to come and hop on Brock...after signing a waiver form, that is!


But again, we're talking about two quite different things here. Sure, riding is not "easy". Flying a plane's not easy either, nor is playing the guitar. But none of them involve much physical exertion. You aren't, as a typical recreational rider, going to be burning a significant number of calories, or be doing much to build general muscle strength or aerobic endurance.

Sure, riding is better than sitting on the couch, or playing golf. But it's a lot less exercise than say spending the same amount of time running alongside your trotting horse.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> But again, we're talking about two quite different things here. Sure, riding is not "easy". Flying a plane's not easy either, nor is playing the guitar. But none of them involve much physical exertion. You aren't, as a typical recreational rider, going to be burning a significant number of calories, or be doing much to build general muscle strength or aerobic endurance.
> 
> Sure, riding is better than sitting on the couch, or playing golf. But it's a lot less exercise than say spending the same amount of time running alongside your trotting horse.


Depends on how you ride I guess... What with keeping my stubby little legs on and riding two-point or rising trot, or keeping my balance through sitting trot or a series of bronco bucks, or having the reaction time to be able to stop an incident before it happens requires a fair bit of physical exertion. I used to do a lot of cross-training and cardio work, I walk min 5km every day carrying stuff and none of that gets me out of breath - a 1.5 hr intense dressage lesson or training session with my horse has me soaked in sweat and exhausted. And anyone who rides/has ridden trackwork can tell you that it definitely requires a high level of fitness, especially if you're riding a hard-pulling horse that doesn't give you a moment of rest.

If I haven't ridden for a while (say a month) and I go and do what I consider as a typical ridden session my core muscles, calves, thighs and shoulders are in pain for days. Even when riding fit, if I do more galloping than usual I end up being pretty sore throughout my body the next day. A lot more sore than I've ever ended up from doing workouts at the gym or going running or hiking.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Depends on how you ride I guess...


Yeah, that's what I've been saying all along. I'm talking (as from the original post) the typical recreational rider, not a working cowboy, bucking bronco rider, racehorse exercise rider, etc.

[QUOT]Even when riding fit, if I do more galloping than usual I end up being pretty sore throughout my body the next day. A lot more sore than I've ever ended up from doing workouts at the gym or going running or hiking.[/QUOTE]

Sure, because you are using muscles that don't get used when running or hiking. Same as me at the start of every winter, using those muscles that don't seem to get used except when skiing.

But go back to those calorie-burning charts, and notice that even galloping burns only about half as many calories per hour as running or biking at a good pace. Then tell me, how long can your horse gallop at a stretch? Maybe 1-3 miles, or 5-10 minutes?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, that's what I've been saying all along. I'm talking (as from the original post) the typical recreational rider, not a working cowboy, bucking bronco rider, racehorse exercise rider, etc.
> 
> [QUOT]Even when riding fit, if I do more galloping than usual I end up being pretty sore throughout my body the next day. A lot more sore than I've ever ended up from doing workouts at the gym or going running or hiking.


Sure, because you are using muscles that don't get used when running or hiking. Same as me at the start of every winter, using those muscles that don't seem to get used except when skiing.

But go back to those calorie-burning charts, and notice that even galloping burns only about half as many calories per hour as running or biking at a good pace. Then tell me, how long can your horse gallop at a stretch? Maybe 1-3 miles, or 5-10 minutes?[/QUOTE]

Heh, my horse gallop? No chance! But some endurance Arabians I rode would happily gallop for 10-15 minutes every hour (for a 7 hour riding day). They were fantastic! I'm a recreation rider (oh I wish I could ride AND earn money!) but most of the horses I ride (including mine) are green and/or nuts which means it takes a fair bit more effort than plodding around on a well-behaved trail horse. I do agree that that sort of riding doesn't really burn many calories at all!

Where working with horses really chews up energy though is in all the ground stuff. I really noticed that when I fell ill, the effort it took to shift bags of feed and bales of hay and big water buckets, to muck out a couple of stables in good time, to move my horse around the arena (running in sand is not fun :-( ), exercise horses on the lead while they was spooking at all the rattling trailers and trying to pull my arm out of its socket, not to mention all the other little things you have to do like rubbing down horses and sweeping the aisles. Some days I didn't even feel like riding because I was so exhausted from doing stable chores and a full-time job I knew my mind would be too slow to deal with his antics and my balance would be all out of whack from exhaustion. And of course tiredness makes you more frustrated and less patient - the last things you need to be when training a horse.


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Try www.caloriecount.about.com I find the activities listed and the calories burnt pretty accurate.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Checking online charts is just going to give you a guesstimate. The best way to see how much you're burning is to wear a heart rate monitor and have it check in on you. Even a really rough grooming session can burn 150 calories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Where working with horses really chews up energy though is in all the ground stuff.


Sure, because that's horses, plural. Not the same as a recreational rider taking care of their one horse. Which is really where this discussion started - people riding maybe a couple of times a week, on a trail (or maybe an arena, though I've no experience of that), and claiming that it's serious/sufficient exercise. But as I think I said in the beginning, it's not. 

When I go out on a ride, I don't get hot & sweaty (unless it's a really hot day), I'm not breathing hard, my heart rate's not above what it would be at a moderate walk (excepting the occasional moments of sheer terror), muscles (other than the few riding-specific ones) aren't stiff & sore the next day... So where exactly is the exercise I'm supposed to be getting?


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Jamesqf, Right now my horse is lame so I can't ride him, but I would ride very day for over an hour walk, trot, canter, then jumping and a couple times a week if gallop in a big field. I also just got a 4 year old pony and I am working with him everyday for about an hour. This includes lunging and that stuff then I ride bareback for 30 minutes. My heart rate definetly goes up. When I first go out to them I have a hive coat on and I'm freezing then but the time I'm done I am just wearing a long sleeve shirt. So I mean if I wasn't doing very much work I wouldn't sweat and whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Sure, because that's horses, plural. Not the same as a recreational rider taking care of their one horse. Which is really where this discussion started - people riding maybe a couple of times a week, on a trail (or maybe an arena, though I've no experience of that), and claiming that it's serious/sufficient exercise. But as I think I said in the beginning, it's not.
> 
> When I go out on a ride, I don't get hot & sweaty (unless it's a really hot day), I'm not breathing hard, my heart rate's not above what it would be at a moderate walk (excepting the occasional moments of sheer terror), muscles (other than the few riding-specific ones) aren't stiff & sore the next day... So where exactly is the exercise I'm supposed to be getting?


Not necessarily plural - I only have one horse, although I often did my friend's horse as well (and I exercised a few others for a while until they moved barns). If a person's experience with horses (and not to offend anyone - we all prefer different things) is "get to barn, hop on horse, go for an hour's trail ride at mostly a walk/trot, come back, hop off horse, go home" then I haven't done that in about 12 years, and am glad of it. Before I bought my horse I was doing lessons 2-3 times a week and that involved getting to the barn, grooming horse thoroughly, tack up, ride for 1-1.5 hrs doing about 70% of that at trot including posting without stirrups and sitting trot, while doing leg yielding and driving with my seat and legs to increase engagement, finishing with the cool down then untacking, hosing off the drenched horse (and me), and putting him away. Given I'm 5'0 and was always riding 16hh+ horses keeping my leg on at the girth for a whole hour was not exactly a party. 
Anything less than that is not really riding to me (once again, my opinion), it's sightseeing on horseback.

I'm a recreational rider. I make no money out of what I do and I don't compete. I ride purely to have fun and learn. Since I've leased Brock and am now only walking for exercise (I'm not a gym or pool person) I've noticed my strength drop considerably. I'm still fit in a cardiovascular way (I walked 5km home yesterday in 39C heat in 4 inch heels with no water, and wasn't really sweating much) but working daily with a horse built up muscles in my core, arms, thighs and calves - muscles that were useful in non-horsey tasks as well, I might add.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well.... I'm a 22, a female, and weigh 130 with only medium muscle tone. AND I just moved a little over two tons of hay in 90-100lb bales from here:










To here:










BY MYSELF.

Now, who's gonna tell me that owning my horses isn't exercise enough?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

jillybean19 said:


> Now, who's gonna tell me that owning my horses isn't exercise enough?


1) Now who said that owning horses couldn't be work? We've been talking about RIDING them. 

2) Now if you did that, or something similar, three times a week, you might have a good weight training program.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

sheesh, just a joke. I'm feeling quite beastly today


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

just had this pop up on my news feed- sorry if anyone's already posted it, I couldn't be bothered to look through all the pages...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a basically lazy person. If I did not have horses, dogs, cats, ducks, and chickens to take care of, I would most likely spend my time sitting on the couch except for when I was at work. The horses take the most care. They get me out of my chair, walking, and moving. Riding may not be an extreme sport for all of us, but it is something. Like the old Nike commercials said about exercise, "Just do it". We are doing more than we would be doing if we weren't horse people. 

People that work and train jumpers, endurance horses, and race horses are getting extreme exercise.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

bmahosky13 said:


> according to my fitness pal this is what they have for horse stuff
> 
> Horse grooming for 15 minutes is 83 calories
> Horse riding, general for 30 minutes is 191 calories


Grooming: So we burn more calories grooming a horse than we do walking a mile in 15 min?
Riding: Maybe if you're posting at a fast trot for 30 minutes (and I'm not sure you could burn that much even then unless it's a lot more than 30 minutes). Not if you're just riding as on a typical trail ride. If that were the case I could burn over 500 calories a day just using a rocking chair at work. :lol:

You can believe that if it make you feel better, but it it were true I'd have to increase the calories I intake to well in excess of 2,000 (I average almost 1900 now) or I'd be nothing but skin and bone just from riding and taking care of my horses since by those numbers my horses cause me to burn about 500 calories a day during my work days and over 1,500 on the weekend. I'd have to give up trimming....I wouldn't have the energy for it :lol:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Sure, because that's horses, plural. Not the same as a recreational rider taking care of their one horse. Which is really where this discussion started - people riding maybe a couple of times a week, on a trail (or maybe an arena, though I've no experience of that), and claiming that it's serious/sufficient exercise. But as I think I said in the beginning, it's not.
> 
> When I go out on a ride, I don't get hot & sweaty (unless it's a really hot day), I'm not breathing hard, my heart rate's not above what it would be at a moderate walk (excepting the occasional moments of sheer terror), muscles (other than the few riding-specific ones) aren't stiff & sore the next day... So where exactly is the exercise I'm supposed to be getting?


It might just be the way you're riding. Now, I'm not saying horseback riding is a reliable means of burning off the pudge - it's not - but how you ride definitely factors in to how much you do burn.

I have exercise induced asthma. Some riding sessions will set it off, some wont. If I just go for a trail walk in the woods, I'm fine. If I start schooling and doing lots of dressage or jumping or games or whatever, trying to keep myself in good form and help my horse use his body the I am definitely getting some burn. If I am working on my two point, hand galloping him through the fields, then I am getting some burn.

My point is, there is no flat answer. It will depend on the individual. Wear a heart rate monitor and see where you are. I keep my records in my fitness pal and if I remember tonight I will post up some sample data - all my numbers are based off a heart rate monitor, so there's no guesstimates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I lost about 25 Kilos in less than a year by "just" trail riding (ok the horses were young and inexperienced and VERY spooky and I ride about 6-7 hours a day...) but anyway, I think even trail riding burns tons of calories :0)


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> It might just be the way you're riding. Now, I'm not saying horseback riding is a reliable means of burning off the pudge - it's not - but how you ride definitely factors in to how much you do burn.


Sure. But there's another side of things. Horses aren't machines: they need to get in shape too. Even if some of us might like to go galloping (or even trot/canter) through the fields for an hour, how many horses are in shape to do that? I know Ellie sure isn't. Though she's come a long way in the last year, our rides are usually limited by what she can do, not what I could.



> ...all my numbers are based off a heart rate monitor, so there's no guesstimates.


Pretty much, though see my comments above re "sheer terror"


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Sure. But there's another side of things. Horses aren't machines: they need to get in shape too. Even if some of us might like to go galloping (or even trot/canter) through the fields for an hour, how many horses are in shape to do that? I know Ellie sure isn't. Though she's come a long way in the last year, our rides are usually limited by what she can do, not what I could.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, though see my comments above re "sheer terror"


Two point can be done on any rideable horse, and that most definitely is exercise. 

You don't have to do everything for an hour to get a burn in. 20 minutes of a good trot can burn close to a couple hundred calories (rising trot). 

I don't think horseback riding should be considered an exclusive form of exercise but I don't think it should totally be discounted either.

I stand with my response of "it depends" on the original question posed in the thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When I rode 2 hours a day, spending a lot of that time trotting and cantering, I could eat anything I wanted and as much as I wanted and I stayed slim. Now I don't even get in 2 hours a week. I am restricting my diet and I am too fat. If I didn't have to work so many long hours to buy horse feed, hay, farrier care, etc, I might have time to ride.


----------

